# Radon ZR Race Rahmenhöhe



## Radon_ZR (7. August 2011)

Hallo,

zum Einstieg habe ich mich für ein MTB von Radon der ZR Race Serie entschieden (bin bisher nur Rennrad gefahren).

Ich bin mir jetzt bei der richtigen Rahmenhöhe noch ein wenig unsicher, denn ich liege, wie sollte es anders sein, aufgrund meines Körperbaus wohl zwischen dem 20" und dem 22" Rahmen.

Ich habe bei einer Körpergröße von 184 cm eine Schrittlänge (Innenbeinlänge) von 93,5 cm . Bei der Berechnung mit der Formel 0,226 kommen gute 21" heraus (die Berechnung der richtigen Rahmenhöhe über die Schrittlänge soll ja aussagekräftiger sein). 
Mein Streckenprofil wird hauptsächlich Asphalt und Feldweg beinhalten, Ausflüge ins Gelände sind aber ab und an durchaus möglich.

Wie entscheidend ist denn dabei die Oberrohrlänge? Die fällt bei Radon im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Herstellern ja eher kurz aus.

Beim ZR Race in 22" beträgt sie 615 mm. Zum Vergleich hat ein Grand Canyon AL in 20,5" ebenfalls 615 mm Oberrohrlänge. 
Könnte man da sagen, dass der 22" Rahmen des Radon, genauso wie der 20,5" Rahmen des Grand Canyon, meinen errechneten 21" schon am nächsten kommt (der 20" Rahmen des Radon hätte lediglich 600 mm Oberrohrlänge)? 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Grüße


----------



## ChaosB99 (8. August 2011)

Hi! 
Ich hab fast identische (+/- 1cm) Maße wie Du und hab den 22" Rahmen beim ZR Race von 2009. Das passt (für mich zumindest) perfekt. Ist halt ne ziemlich sportliche Stelluung dann, da Du aber vom RR kommst wirst Dich sicher auch wohlfühlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (8. August 2011)

Würde bei deiner Größe zum 20" Rahmen greifen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass du auch ins Gelände willst und nicht nur zur Eisdiele.

Entgegen der Aussage von ChaosB99 ist der kleinere Rahmen für sportliche Fahrer zu empfehlen:
- kleineren Rahmen = kürzeres Steuerrohr = mehr Sattelüberhöhung = Arsch oben und Schultern unten (eventuell mit längeren Vorbau) 
- kleinerer Rahmen = wendiger

Ein größerer Rahmen ist eher für Tourenfahrer zu empfehlen:
- größerer Rahmen = längeres Steuerrohr + längeres Oberrohr = weniger  Sattelstützenauszug. Ergibt wenn man es mit der Oberrohrlänge nicht  übertreibt eine relativ aufrechte nur leicht gestreckte Sitzposition, die von  vielen als komfortabel empfunden wird.

Das Ganze gilt aber nur in relativen Grenzen. Der Rahmen darf nicht extrem zu klein sein, da Du beim Lenken mit den Knien an den Lenker schlägst. Ebenso sollte der Rahmen nicht so groß sein, dass du dich wie auf einer extremen Streckbank fühlst. Zwischen Kronjuwelen und Oberrohr sollte auch immer noch Luft vorhanden sein.  

Fahre übrigens das Race bei ca. 1,80m in 18" (neige aber auch zu kleineren Rahmen) und würde dir bei deinen Massen zu 20" Rahmen raten, denke 22" ist zu groß!

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast fahr nach Bonn und mach ne Probefahrt!  

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Radon_ZR (9. August 2011)

Bis nach Bonn kann ich leider nicht fahren, um dort eine Probefahrt zu machen.

Ich habe aber mal auf dem 20,5" Grand Canyon AL gesessen, auch wenn man die Geometrie natürlich nicht ganz vergleichen kann. Die Sitzposition dort empfand ich eigentlich als ganz gut und bei Canyon hätte ich mich auch definitiv für den 20,5" Rahmen entschieden. Da war die Sattelstütze aber praktisch schon bis zum äußersten Ende ausgezogen und beim 20" Radon ist das Sitzrohr ja noch mal 15 mm kürzer als bei diesem Canyon. Es könnte also sein, dass ich beim Radon dann eine längere Sattelstütze benötige. Wäre das dann nicht auch möglicherweise ein Hinweis auf einen zu kleinen Rahmen? 
Die Frage ist nun auch, ob eine solch starke Überhöhung in Verbindung mit einem dann wohl notwendigerweise längerem Vorbau noch "bequem" ist und auch auf Touren noch gut zu fahren ist. Bei einem reinen Geländeeinsatz hätte ich da auch weniger Bedenken, aber das hauptsächliche Einsatzgebiet werden wohl Asphalt und Feldwege sein.

Und von der Oberrohrlänge her entspricht das 20" Radon ja z.B. schon fast dem 18,5" Grand Canyon AL. Hätte ich mich für das Canyon entschieden, wäre ich dort nie und nimmer auf die Idee gekommen, einen 18,5" Rahmen zu wählen, sondern dort hat mir, wie gesagt, der 20,5" Rahmen ganz gut gepasst. Und dessen Oberrohrlänge ist nun identisch mit dem 22" Rahmen des Radon.

Versteht ihr meine Überlegungen? Es scheint wirklich nicht ganz einfach zu sein.

Grüße


----------



## ChaosB99 (10. August 2011)

Also kannst mir glauben, ich fahre entgegen der Meinung vom Psycho nicht nur zur Eisdiele . Und die sportliche Haltung war nicht auf den 22"er bezogen, sondern auf die gesamte Bike-Geometrie des ZR Race. 
Aber vielleicht kenn ich mich auch nicht genug aus und sitze eigentlich auf nem komplett falschen Rad


----------



## Schulle (10. August 2011)

edit


----------



## smk-de (10. August 2011)

Hallo, mit 1,83 fahre ich das 8.0 in 20 Zoll. Sehr sportliche, gestreckte Sitzposition. Ein echtes Race-Bike und nichts für Leute mit Rückenleiden. Bei noch längerem Oberrohr würde ich liegen und die Handlichkeit leiden.


----------



## Radon_ZR (15. August 2011)

Hallo, 

ich wollte jetzt noch mal eine Rückmeldung geben. Ich habe den Rahmen schließlich in 22" bestellt und das Rad mittlerweile erhalten.

Ich bin wirklich extrem froh, dass ich nicht den 20" Rahmen gewählt habe.
Ich komme mit dem 22" Rahmen bestens zurecht, da er wirklich extrem klein ausfällt. Selbst mit dem mitgelieferten recht langen Vorbau (ich meine 115 mm) ist die Sitzposition keinesfalls gestreckt, sondern noch immer angenehm aufrecht. Ein noch kürzeres Oberrohr würde ich definitiv als störend empfinden.
Ich hatte auch meine Schrittlänge noch einmal nachgemessen, und bei strammer (fast schmerzhafter  ) Messung komme ich sogar auf 95 cm. Wenn ich den Lenker weit einschlage, komme ich mir selbst beim 22" Rahmen schon mit den Knien in die Quere.

Also, noch mal danke für eure Tipps. Für mich war der 22" Rahmen die goldrichtige Entscheidung.

Grüße


----------



## Schulle (15. August 2011)

edit


----------



## Radon_ZR (17. August 2011)

Mit 88 cm SL sollte das bei dir eigentlich passen. Ich denke, dass ich bei 7 cm mehr dann auch Probleme mit der Überhöhung bekommen hätte, da das Steuerrohr beim 20" Rahmen ja noch mal etwas kürzer ist.

Ich hoffe, dass du dein Bike auch bald hast. Sag dann doch noch mal Bescheid, wie sich der Rahmen für dich anfühlt.

Grüße


----------



## Schulle (18. August 2011)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

